# General metro rooter



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey guys, I found a deal on a general metro rooter with directional feed and 75' of 5/8 cable that I couldn't pass up. It has been used very little and in excellent shape. My question is, does anyone own or have personal experience with these? Things to look out for, or tips for good maintenance. This is my first power feed directional machine, so looking for input and advise. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## sewerman (Sep 21, 2008)

*power feeder*

greetings ,
power feeders on just about any machine r a great feature ,till u get used to the machine i suggest manually feeding the cable out to avoid getting stuck ect. and use the power feed to retreive


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Start your cable off manually. Then put the feed lever in to the forward feed position but with the feed knob on top loose still. Then tighten the feed knob till the cable starts to feed in to the line, once it starts moving just tighten the knob a 1/4 turn. You do not want to over tighten or you will be buying bearings.

As the cable feeds in the line keep a hand on the cable and "feel" it turning. When the cutter cuts caught in a turn or a blockage you will "feel the torque to start to build up quickly put the feed lever in the neutral position, if you have to much slack put in reverse to take up the slack then neutral. Work the spot till you get through it, the feed back on forward till you get out to where you want.

The most important thing with an auto feed is not to let it give you to much slack in the cable. You want to keep the feed rate controlled with the lever. Also when bringing the cable back with the feed, if the cutter gets caught in a blockage quickly put the feed lever in neutral, and if its to tight feed some cable back in to break it free.

It does take some practice to get used to. Just be careful with it. It can get you in to trouble if you are not paying attention.


----------

